

Carrier IQ app on milions of Androids track key presses, SMS, location, browsing - vnchr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T17XQI_AYNo&t=8m34s

======
bdfh42
Let us be clear. The Carrier IQ spyware is not part of the Android OS and has
nothing to do with Google. It would appear to be a USA only problem and the
malware has been added to the phones by "friendly" telephone service providers
- you know the guys with the honest and user friendly business models you have
known and loved for years.

